# Supernatural Impala



## spencer1984

It's been a while since I've posted here, but I recently finished a long-term project and thought you might like to see it: the '67 Impala from Supernatural. Based on the AMT 2dr HT SS kit, I modified the roof, trunk, doors, hood, interior, dash, chassis, and swapped engines for show accuracy. In other words, pretty much everything here has been reworked. A full writeup of everything that went into it is available here. Comments/criticisms welcome!


----------



## BronzeGiant

I wanted to build that myself but the lack of a 4-door has stopped me.


----------



## superduty455

Absolutely fantastic build! Clean, neat, and detailed. Nice work!
Chris


----------



## GlennME

That's a first rate build Spencer. It's hard to tell the Impala isn't the real thing. The gloss duco looks fantastic. Well done.

Glenn


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks, guys!


----------



## SoleSky

Wow that is awesome! I could not tell the difference in a real one and the model. Outstanding work! What did you use to make the pipes more chrome looking?


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks! The pipes from the engine to the first junction are aluminum tubing, and the rest of the exhausts system is Model Master Aluminum.


----------



## jingles

super job, it does look real the under side is awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO

Thats the most beautiful '67 Impala 4 door model I have ever seen.
The quality of your workmanship really shines through.

One great model car right there.


----------



## qkenuf4u2

does it change rims every other shot like the car in the show ???? lol one of my all time favorite shows !!


----------



## Jodet

Great car. Great show. Great model. It's easy to do figures and tanks. CARS are HARD.


----------



## BronzeGiant

The more I look at it the more I wish you'd-a pulled a mold of the body before you built the car......


----------



## modelgeek

Wow!! Now that is a great build!! Very nice!!


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks! BronzeGiant, if it's any consolation, I wish I had done that as well. I'm going to try to make a lesson out of that for my next major conversion project (whatever that might be).


----------



## Auroranut

Simply stunning!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Lummox

Great work on those "C" pillars, you never know it started as a fastback!!!


----------



## JimW

outstanding!


----------



## falcondesigns

Very nicely done.....


----------



## be7bt

when can I go for a ride,that is awesome.


----------



## Dyonisis

Other than the fact that the turn signals aren't painted,this very realistic. You did an excellent job on this! I have a 1/25 scale '57 Chevy that I started,but I never finished it,because the airbrush I have is a $10.00 P.O.S. that I bought from Harbour Frieght.  I thought it was good enough until I used once. Any way,I used guitar strings for my brake lines,and master scale brake rotors made from aluminum. I have some stretched sprue about 0.1" thick that I might wrap rest of the brake,and emergency brake to make it look more realistic. Maybe I'll post pictures of it today. 

Once again this looks great! Thanks for sharing this with us. ~ the other Chris


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks! The turn signals are actually done in a white wash to replicate the frosted clear look of the 1:1, they just disappear in that much sunlight. I did forget to correct the number of bars from the SS to the standard, though, which also makes the paint harder to see.

The '57 sound great, please do post photos.

Sometimes the cheap airbrushes are OK, but only for certain applications - I have an entry-level Testors brush that works great for spraying Future.


----------



## CJTORINO

Dyonisis said:


> Other than the fact that the turn signals aren't painted,this very realistic. You did an excellent job on this! I have a 1/25 scale '57 Chevy that I started,but I never finished it,because the airbrush I have is a $10.00 P.O.S. that I bought from Harbour Frieght. I thought it was good enough until I used once. Any way,I used guitar strings for my brake lines,and master scale brake rotors made from aluminum. I have some stretched sprue about 0.1" thick that I might wrap rest of the brake,and emergency brake to make it look more realistic. Maybe I'll post pictures of it today.
> 
> Once again this looks great! Thanks for sharing this with us. ~ the other Chris


This '57 Sounds Great, Please post pictures if your able.:thumbsup:
Chuck.


----------



## dee1orean

Only thing missing is the false floor in the boot hiding the weapons!!

Great build!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak

*Amazing build. That looks just like the car in the show !*


----------

